# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  which board to post to??

## Living_the_Dream

If I post on the new board does it show up on both?

If I post on the old board does it show up on both?

making this post may answer my own questions

Timm

----------


## Rob

Timm,

No and no. If you want to see your posts for future comment, it would be smarter to post it here.... the old board will become useful for archive purposes only...

----------

